# Halley’s pics



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

Sure is a cutie!


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Cute girl - welcome!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Halley's adorable, great pictures.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

That's a cute pup!


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

So cute!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Very sweet!


----------



## skay22 (Sep 25, 2021)

Beautiful girl!


----------

